# RAID1 fakeraid/gmirror?



## Artefact2 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello there, 

I am going to install FreeBSD amd64 on a machine that has a ICH7R southbridge.

I want to do RAID1 (mirror) with two hard disks, is it better to use the ICH7R fakeraid or gmirror ?

I want to mirror everything, including the root partition.

The machine will basically be a server that I won't always have physical access to, so I'd like a solution that, for instance, can automatically fix disks after an outage if necessary, if it's possible 

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## aragon (Nov 15, 2009)

Artefact2 said:
			
		

> is it better to use the ICH7R fakeraid or gmirror ?


gmirror


----------



## User23 (Nov 16, 2009)

I would use gmirror too.


----------



## mururoa (Nov 20, 2009)

I would use zfs.
Well in fact I USE zfs mirror


----------

